# Is there a list of md5 sums of all FreeBSD system-files?



## rainer_d (Apr 2, 2013)

The reason I ask is that I tried to update to FreeBSD 9.1-p2, but it seems the mirrors don't have the files yet. The advisory contained no information how to identify if one is running a vulnerable version of BIND.

`freebsd-update` said:

```
No updates needed to update system to 9.1-RELEASE-p1.
```

Which to me means, the patch to 9.1-p2 wasn't out yet at that point.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2013)

rainer_d said:
			
		

> The advisory contained no information how to identify if one is running a vulnerable version of BIND.


The advisory contains a link to the ISC vulnerability list that has that info, https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00871



> `freebsd-update` said:
> 
> ```
> No updates needed to update system to 9.1-RELEASE-p1.
> ...


Keep in mind that because the kernel isn't updated the version uname(1) will spit out will still be -p1.


----------

